# Get Home Safe American Tour



## get home safe (Nov 15, 2017)

were a newly formed Canadian folk punk band called get home safe on tour with a solo accordion act called salt wound, looking for contacts in the south USA that would be willing to promote shows for us, anwhere in New Mexico texas, louisiana, mississippi, Alabama Georgia or Florida. Trans/queer friendly only please and wed rather play diy spaces or house shows if possible.
we dont hav a demo out yet for "get home safe" but our music is inspired by an old band a few of us used to be in called "Tale Teller Heart" and our other members solo act called "Bedroom Parade" you can find our old recording at 

and Bedroom Parade at:
https://bedroomparade.bandcamp.com

and Salt Wounds bandcamp at:
https://svltwound.bandcamp.com

if you could help us out in any way with contacts in the south or sweet spaces to play at or even cant miss places to visit while were touring down here please send me a message either here or at

[email protected]


----------



## Tude (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi there and welcome to STP - I moved this from introductions - even though introductions are really great here - to the art and music section - perhaps you will get some leads on some venues in the future  good luck!!


----------



## RamblingRiverBear (Nov 24, 2017)

I know a bunch of places


----------

